# Heat Wave 2011



## medicdan (Jul 22, 2011)

Here in New England we are experiencing a bit of a heat wave right now... this picture was taken just a few minutes ago in Central Massachusetts... My company and many municipalities have addedd extra trucks, public cooling stations and are telling the public to stay inside. Us new englanders just aren't set up for heat like this...

How have others experienced it, or what are your services doing? Southerners, do we need some thicker skin? 

Sent from my DROID


----------



## medicdan (Jul 22, 2011)

Having trouble uploading a picture... its 105 outside right now. 




Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 22, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> Here in New England we are experiencing a bit of a heat wave right now... this picture was taken just a few minutes ago in Central Massachusetts... My company and many municipalities have addedd extra trucks, public cooling stations and are telling the public to stay inside. Us new englanders just aren't set up for heat like this...
> 
> How have others experienced it, or what are your services doing? Southerners, do we need some thicker skin?
> 
> Sent from my DROID



How hot is your "heat wave"?


----------



## medicdan (Jul 22, 2011)

105 right now

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## socalmedic (Jul 22, 2011)

its a balmy 74*f here


----------



## 46Young (Jul 22, 2011)

I went through eight shirts and four pants yesterday, with a high in the upper 90's. I'm on the fire engine tomorrow for some OT, forecast 100+, working in bunkers should be fun. I drank over three gallons of water/Gatorade yesterday.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Jul 22, 2011)

122 degree heat index here in NYC.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah, maybe just some thicker skin  To be fair though, I'm freezing when it hits 50


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 22, 2011)

We just passed 105.  Moved the thermometer into the sun and it shot up to 120.  Insane.


----------



## Stingray91 (Jul 22, 2011)

102 in Philadelphia. It was pretty odd earlier when the sun was out with hot rain pouring down.


----------



## rwik123 (Jul 22, 2011)

In a Boston suburb


----------



## nemedic (Jul 22, 2011)

102 on Rte 114 in Danvers as of approx. 20 minutes ago


----------



## wadford (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm in South Carolina and it got up to 108 here today with around 90% humidity. Sticky as hell!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 22, 2011)

101 here in Delaware. My dog almost burst into flames when I took her for a walk.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 22, 2011)

[YouTube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPKs2Quk6Ts[/YouTube]

We're having a heat wave...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wadford (Jul 22, 2011)

One of the best movies ever!!! Definitely one of my favorites!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 22, 2011)

7pm at night and it's 98 degrees. The high today was 120. We are a small division but cover alot of area. All we really can do is try to add more medic units. We will take our BLS ambulances out of service and change them over to ALS/medic units.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jul 23, 2011)

It's 84 now, feels like 93. But it was 93 earlier in the day felt like 107* my damn shoes stuck to the asphalt. 

We wear our bunkers, to all our calls fire or Ems. So, for me to put those hot bunkers on to get a refusal I'm not a happy camper =[


----------



## Niccigsu (Jul 23, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> Here in New England we are experiencing a bit of a heat wave right now... this picture was taken just a few minutes ago in Central Massachusetts... My company and many municipalities have addedd extra trucks, public cooling stations and are telling the public to stay inside. Us new englanders just aren't set up for heat like this...
> 
> How have others experienced it, or what are your services doing? Southerners, do we need some thicker skin?
> 
> Sent from my DROID



I am in GA but originally from CT....The heat down here is a whole different ball game. They don't just have heat down here, they have the infamous "Humidity". Some days when you walk outside the air is so thick you feel like you can't breath. Summers in CT, as I remember them, had more of a dry heat....sorry if this makes absolutely no sense. A lot of people, especially in the less fortunate communities around here, don't have AC in their homes (imagine that) personally, I would die without AC. I remember the heat wave warnings we used to have in CT warning people to stay inside, here in GA, people are out mowing their lawns and sitting on their porches in the middle of the day...SMH


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 23, 2011)

Niccigsu said:


> , people are out mowing their lawns and sitting on their porches in the middle of the day...SMH


LoL I intentionally plan my runs or bike rides for the hottest part of the day (usually a heat index between 100 & 110)  

Just like cold, it just takes some acclimation. A HUGE portion of our city lacks any kind of AC, and we still don't make all that many heat related deaths.


----------



## Niccigsu (Jul 23, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> LoL I intentionally plan my runs or bike rides for the hottest part of the day (usually a heat index between 100 & 110)
> 
> Just like cold, it just takes some acclimation. A HUGE portion of our city lacks any kind of AC, and we still don't make all that many heat related deaths.



I agree, it does take some acclimation. But these same people that are mowing their lawns and sitting on their porches are generally the ones that flood the ED's here for heat related problems.


----------



## feldy (Jul 23, 2011)

being from the north (boston area) and going to school in the south...i would take a dry 102 any day over 90 with 100% humidity...Work nights so i dont have to face the worst of it.


----------



## EMSpassion94 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yesterday it was a heat index of 136 in my town. ONE THIRTY SIX. O_O


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 24, 2011)

at 2am it was 85 degrees out. 

 at 2pm, it was 105.  but it's forcast to cool off tomorrow, to a nice comfy 101 degrees


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 24, 2011)

It was a beautiful balmy 82 today on the thermometer on the Beach Tower at work


----------



## nremtjohn (Jul 24, 2011)

25 consecutive days of 100+ degree temperatures. Yesterday, it was 108. Some forecasters around here (OK) are predicting that we will have temps in the 120 range in mid-August. I'm ready to move.


----------



## Hunter (Jul 24, 2011)

it was 102 yesterday here in Miami but what makes it worse is that the heat down here is a Humid heat.. ugh.


----------



## guttruck (Jul 28, 2011)

Had a 5 alarm fire sunday night it was about 96 with out the fire, then the fire was in an old wood famed church so it was about 132 in the "hot zone". Needless to say it was uncomfortable lol. The windows in the houses around the fire were spidering


----------



## EMSpassion94 (Jul 28, 2011)

guttruck said:


> Had a 5 alarm fire sunday night it was about 96 with out the fire, then the fire was in an old wood famed church so it was about 132 in the "hot zone". Needless to say it was uncomfortable lol. The windows in the houses around the fire were spidering



...........:blink:


----------



## guttruck (Jul 28, 2011)

yea it really sucked 45min bottles were lasting about 15 min max lol


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 29, 2011)

*SCBA cylinders, right?*

Most of our bretheren and sisteren will think "bottles" are for beer.


----------



## guttruck (Jul 29, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> Most of our bretheren and sisteren will think "bottles" are for beer.



lol yea:rofl: 

We actually had a guy from our company puke in his SCBA mask after 15min of pulling down double drywall ceiling tiles.......it was SUPER fun

fyi the building was a total loss it was over 50% with partial ceiling collapse


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 29, 2011)

*So, sportsfans, how are your heat related EMS runs going?*

Hm?


----------



## crazycajun (Jul 29, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> Hm?



Fall football has begun here with practicing in helmets so our call volume always increases this time of year but other than that nothing really out of the norm.


----------



## waitsj (Jul 29, 2011)

wow im from louisiana so im used to it but  still, thats friggin hott! hydration is key my friend........


----------



## crazycajun (Jul 29, 2011)

waitsj said:


> wow im from louisiana so im used to it but  still, thats friggin hott! hydration is key my friend........



What part of Louisiana are you from? I was born and raised near New Orleans. Also worked for Acadian Ambulance for over 7 years.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 29, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> Hm?



I haven't had any, but we did have 3 members of the crew working on the high school roof pass out last week.   They had to do a stokes operation to get them down.  It was fun.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 29, 2011)

Managed to put out a house fire today with about 10 people and NOT send anyone to the ER. I was shocked.


----------



## waitsj (Jul 31, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> What part of Louisiana are you from? I was born and raised near New Orleans. Also worked for Acadian Ambulance for over 7 years.



I live here in monroe, la......I'm trying to get on with AMR or Pafford here in north la but i would love to spend some time in n.o.!!!


----------



## Wldcat10 (Aug 22, 2011)

Its hot here in Tucson, and the monsoon rains are not as good as usual!


----------

